# 336



## zorrow (Nov 5, 2013)

Asking the pros here. what is the extra (5th) wire going from the tender to back of engine? the sample I have does not unplug. I have to keep tender attached to engine. Can a plug be added?
The engine is a 336
Thanks
Steve


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

zorrow said:


> Asking the pros here. what is the extra (5th) wire going from the tender to back of engine? the sample I have does not unplug. I have to keep tender attached to engine. Can a plug be added?
> The engine is a 336
> Thanks
> Steve


zorrow: Believe that wire is for the light in front of the boiler. Never seen one with a plug
added but should work. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Larry is right. I checked the wiring diagrams I have on hand for a general steamer with 5 wires -- it does show one going directly to the upper plug terminal without a plug. There is no reason why you cannot connect it to a different plug, however Gilbert only used 4-prong plugs and if you change yours, it will no longer be original if that should bother you. Here is the wiring diagram....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey -- Look!! I finally got a picture to post right in the body of the message.

Big Ed was right!!!


----------



## zorrow (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. That picture is great
Steve


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I just hope it's the right one for this type of engine -- I think it is.

Here's another place that might help.....

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/336_2

The next page after this one displays the parts list. You'll notice an inset of the wiring diagram on this exploded drawing - it pretty much matches what I gave you. I suggest saving the home page of this manual as it covers a lot of Flyer produced items.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I just hope it's the right one for this type of engine -- I think it is.
> 
> Here's another place that might help.....
> 
> ...


It IS a terrific resource; I wonder why it does not have the #310 Pacific...?

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do not know why every engine was not included -- maybe that is all Gilbert's service personnel needed or perhaps that is all the person who posted them could get his hands on?? However, the #310 should be very similar, if not identical, to the #312 which is shown. There is a section named "Miscellaneous". In there you will find listings of the diagrams and with it, the engine numbers that can use it - for example a #308 should use the #303 diagrams, etc. In the case of the #310, it does not list the #312 diagram to be used, so maybe my evaluation is all wet. But I'm sure it would be pretty close for that engine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I think Larry is right. I checked the wiring diagrams I have on hand for a general steamer with 5 wires -- it does show one going directly to the upper plug terminal without a plug. There is no reason why you cannot connect it to a different plug, however Gilbert only used 4-prong plugs and if you change yours, it will no longer be original if that should bother you. Here is the wiring diagram....
> 
> View attachment 31610


That is a nice picture you made too. Simple easy to read. :smilie_daumenpos:

It is easy to post an attachment that way, the only thing most don't do is go back the second time to the paper clip and click insert all.
Once you start using it you will see that it is a quick/easy way to post attachments.

Photobucket pictures posted all disappear 85% of the time and then it ruins the whole thread that they go with. And most of the time the poster doesn't know how then went away. 

And this way you have to be logged on to see the pictures. That might entice new members to join the forum as they don't see what is being talked about.

It keeps the site alive with new blood coming in. :smokin:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

See Don...you're never too old to learn something new....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It took many attempts before one successful posting. Next time I want to do it, I'll surely forget how.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That 5th wire is for the smoke unit/light. When you have the loco in neutral, you can add more juice, and when you shift back into forward or reverse, you'll get a huge bellow of smoke!!!My K335 is the same way.Actually any AF loco with that 5th wire will do it. The wire goes directly to the smoke unit, heating up the element, causing smoke. I have a wire harness with plug that enables you to remove the tender from the engine, but I wanted mine to stay original.The plug will fit right into that 5th wire hole on the jack panel where the wire goes in.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Where did you get that harness or is it home made?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Where did you get that harness or is it home made?


Very easy to make Don.However, I bought it from LBR Enterprises, (I think). I'll have to dig it up but I believe it was from them. And it was a nice job.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here it tis.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

So that plug is the "extra" connection for the smoke unit - I assume it fits snugly into the existing hole on the jack panel receptacle?


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

A plug would work fine, but how many times are you taking your loc apart? That 5th wire is very easy to re- solder.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So that plug is the "extra" connection for the smoke unit - I assume it fits snugly into the existing hole on the jack panel receptacle?


yep.You got it.


----------

